# skate banana 2012 vs t rice pro 2012



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

The banana is a park board and cant carve for s#!t So it wont hold up to well on the blacks. The t.rice is stiff and rips hard. It wont press very well if you are looking to do more park/freestyle. I would look at a TRS. Might be better for what you're looking for.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

rdot84 said:


> The banana is a park board and cant carve for s#!t So it wont hold up to well on the blacks. The t.rice is stiff and rips hard. It wont press very well if you are looking to do more park/freestyle. I would look at a TRS. Might be better for what you're looking for.


this the truth


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

im 170 lbs and ride my 159 skate banana on many expert runs (the ridge) at bridger bowl. It is softer than a freeride board but it get the job done. Bigger bananas are stiffer than the smaller ones. Its freestyle flex makes it fun other places. I have a bunch of boards so it doesn't have to do everything. It can lay down carves with the best of them. If you want something a little more aggressive but still poppy i've rode the lando phoenix and its good board too. trs or riders choice would also be a good compromise. trice is a little stiff for general ground tricks and butters.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

walove said:


> im 170 lbs and ride my 159 skate banana on many expert runs (the ridge) at bridger bowl. It is softer than a freeride board but it get the job done. Bigger bananas are stiffer than the smaller ones. Its freestyle flex makes it fun other places. I have a bunch of boards so it doesn't have to do everything. It can lay down carves with the best of them. If you want something a little more aggressive but still poppy i've rode the lando phoenix and its good board too. trs or riders choice would also be a good compromise. trice is a little stiff for general ground tricks and butters.


i would even maybe go sk8 but im concerned about my weight 205 pounds is a big difference from your weight...so i wouldnt get the same response from it,i think it would feel way flexible than yours banana...i wanna get that playfull feel im just worried how much speed and taking charge i would sacrifice in return...and only can get one board and im set on lib


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Again if you're not a park rider the sk8 banana isnt an all mountain board. Can it work. Yes. Is it ideal. Definitely not. It will wash out on bigger carves. Hell. It will wash out on small carves. If you're stuck on lib either the TRS or Attack banana will suit you. 

I've ridden a TRS and its a fun ride. Cant vouch for the Attack but its labeled as libs all-mountain mid flexing quiver killer.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm 6'4'' 210 riding the 161.5 TRice. It's a great, do everything board for me, but I wouldn't call it playful. It is responsive, poppy, stable and floats pretty well in powder, but not playful. 

I agree that the TRS is probably a better alternative or maybe the Attack Bannana or Bannana Magic as I think both are a little more playful than the Rice....although I am not positive. 

If you aren't stuck on Lib, there are other options that may work as well. The NS Legacy could be a good option to check out. I belive it is similar to the TRS.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Based on your rider feedback, I would take a close look at the Attack Banana. Ec2 elliptical camber puts a medium amount of pressure on the tip and tail for a more lively, playful ride and yet has stability at speed. This is the happy compromise between btx and c2btx.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

you are more than thankful..so obviously i cant make it with lib...so what board would you recommend to me,based on everything i said...i all mountain shredder with a playful side for ground tricks? thanks


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

any other options out there...something from the NS???


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

NS proto ct looks like a right board for me..but im having trouble finding it online...and i dont know what the prices are...can anybody help?


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

vukovi21 said:


> NS proto ct looks like a right board for me..but im having trouble finding it online...and i dont know what the prices are...can anybody help?


 Here you go. Never Summer Proto CT Snowboard 2012 | evo 
I think these are hard to find on eBay, but if you want one cheaper you can watch the for sale section on these forums. What size would you need? I talked to one guy on here who's selling a 157 proto ct.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

hot-ice said:


> Here you go. Never Summer Proto CT Snowboard 2012 | evo
> I think these are hard to find on eBay, but if you want one cheaper you can watch the for sale section on these forums. What size would you need? I talked to one guy on here who's selling a 157 proto ct.


thanks man...found that link too...not on sale yet..i was thinking about proto ct 160...because the ww of 255 my shoes size 11 and weight of 200 pounds.. i think that 157 is def to small?


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

It amazes me when peoples top 2 choices are so different. you need ear plugs when you ride the skate, that thing is a fkn chatter box.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

vukovi21 said:


> thanks man...found that link too...not on sale yet..i was thinking about proto ct 160...because the ww of 255 my shoes size 11 and weight of 200 pounds.. i think that 157 is def to small?


Im 6ft2 210 and i felt i was a bit too heavy for my NS SL. Not sure about the proto but i would stick with a lib, like trs, attack or a t rice. The lando is one of my favorites from the lib line up


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

vukovi21 said:


> thanks man...found that link too...not on sale yet..i was thinking about proto ct 160...because the ww of 255 my shoes size 11 and weight of 200 pounds.. i think that 157 is def to small?


Don't hold your breath on the 157 on evo.com. One left and eventually they pull their stock to their store in Seattle and do a big March Madness sale...everything 40% off.

You may still be able to buy it online as well (not sure though), but it will go fast once it's on sale. 

I bought my T-Rice at the evo store in seattle last March for 40% off. It was the last one in the store and they said they were out of stock online which makes me wonder if the sale is in-store only.

Just a heads up.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

vukovi21 said:


> thanks man...found that link too...not on sale yet..i was thinking about proto ct 160...because the ww of 255 my shoes size 11 and weight of 200 pounds.. i think that 157 is def to small?


Yea, with your size a 157 is definitely to small according to some online calculators i've looked at you will need like a 164 with a waist width of 250. So, depending on what board you want you may need a mid-wide. Even though I haven't ridden either, I would also recommend the TRS, Banana Magic or Attack Banana. Both boards you mentioned are a bit of extremes on both sides of what you want it for. Those I previously mentioned would be much better. Can someone confirm the length I mentioned, It seems big.(I'm a small guy,maybe thats why?)


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

hot-ice said:


> Yea, with your size a 157 is definitely to small according to some online calculators i've looked at you will need like a 164 with a waist width of 250. So, depending on what board you want you may need a mid-wide. Even though I haven't ridden either, I would also recommend the TRS, Banana Magic or Attack Banana. Both boards you mentioned are a bit of extremes on both sides of what you want it for. Those I previously mentioned would be much better. Can someone confirm the length I mentioned, It seems big.(I'm a small guy,maybe thats why?)


I assume you meant 260 and not 250 on the waist width. Also, did he mention a boot size? If he has 11 or 12 (likely at his size) then I'd agree that the 260 range is about right. 

I wouldn't say he needs a 164. It really depends on what he is looking for. I ride the 161.5 TRice at 6'4'' 210 and have absolutely no problem with it's size. It charges hard and floats enough in the powder for a non-pow specific board.

I do agree that a 157 Proto for a free ride board is too small.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> I assume you meant 260 and not 250 on the waist width. Also, did he mention a boot size? If he has 11 or 12 (likely at his size) then I'd agree that the 260 range is about right.
> 
> I wouldn't say he needs a 164. It really depends on what he is looking for. I ride the 161.5 TRice at 6'4'' 210 and have absolutely no problem with it's size. It charges hard and floats enough in the powder for a non-pow specific board.
> 
> I do agree that a 157 Proto for a free ride board is too small.


Actually I did mean 250. Thats just what one site said. Another, which is probably more accurate shows a range of 251-257 with 253 being the best. On the first page he mentioned he wears size 11 boots.


I didn't think that sounded right. I put in Freestyle/Freeride though and all his stats(assuming its a HE :laugh: jk). You would know better then me though as I'm a smaller guy. I was just putting down what these calculators were showing.Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator Snowboard Size Calculator | Snowboard Sizing


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/47086-fs-brand-new-lib-tech-trs.html
There you go. Not a bad price. Only problem is its rated up to a size 10.5 boot. You would probably be fine though, especially if you have the reduced footprint boots or whatever you call them.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

wow thanks hot ice and schmitty..im really amazed how every one is open and willing to help
i know its hard trying to help somebody especially if he is not even sure... banana is def out cuz a lot of people say its not what its said to be...its just a park board... i want a true twin so trs and attack and magic are out..i really like t rice..even thou i would sacrifice some of that playful feel but it excels in all other stuff...NS proto seems like a really great board,but cant find it online on sale so if i have to choose between trice for 410 and 540 bucks for proto its an easy choice then 
but one thing i dont get...everybody is like banana is to soft def not a all mnt board,i can respect that and say cool so we need something else...but then you have a proto that is a perfect fit for what i want,supposedly the best all mnt board,said to be something in between the evo and sl....but it has a flex rating of 5,mid flex,and banana is supposedly to soft with its flex of 6 for a 159 verison??? so i dont get it


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

vukovi21 said:


> wow thanks hot ice and schmitty..im really amazed how every one is open and willing to help
> i know its hard trying to help somebody especially if he is not even sure... banana is def out cuz a lot of people say its not what its said to be...its just a park board... i want a true twin so trs and attack and magic are out..i really like t rice..even thou i would sacrifice some of that playful feel but it excels in all other stuff...NS proto seems like a really great board,but cant find it online on sale so if i have to choose between trice for 410 and 540 bucks for proto its an easy choice then
> but one thing i dont get...everybody is like banana is to soft def not a all mnt board,i can respect that and say cool so we need something else...but then you have a proto that is a perfect fit for what i want,supposedly the best all mnt board,said to be something in between the evo and sl....but it has a flex rating of 5,mid flex,and banana is supposedly to soft with its flex of 6 for a 159 verison??? so i dont get it


The Attack, Magic and TRS are all true twins, not sure who told you they werent. If you want to play then get an attack banana or the TRS. Never rode the attack, but its probably the most versatile for you. If you want to play a little less and still bomb down the mountain then get the TRS. I think the problem with the skate banana isnt the flex, but its the fact that it doesnt have the EC2 that the Attack has. Attack is a skate banana the way it should be. I really wish I had one as my second board to the T Rice.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

TRS or a Riders Choice


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

vukovi21 said:


> wow thanks hot ice and schmitty..im really amazed how every one is open and willing to help
> i know its hard trying to help somebody especially if he is not even sure... banana is def out cuz a lot of people say its not what its said to be...its just a park board... i want a true twin so trs and attack and magic are out..i really like t rice..even thou i would sacrifice some of that playful feel but it excels in all other stuff...NS proto seems like a really great board,but cant find it online on sale so if i have to choose between trice for 410 and 540 bucks for proto its an easy choice then
> but one thing i dont get...everybody is like banana is to soft def not a all mnt board,i can respect that and say cool so we need something else...but then you have a proto that is a perfect fit for what i want,supposedly the best all mnt board,said to be something in between the evo and sl....but it has a flex rating of 5,mid flex,and banana is supposedly to soft with its flex of 6 for a 159 verison??? so i dont get it


Flex ratings for different manufacturers can be different. Also, if you think the Proto is the best board for you, then the T-Rice is not at all. It is quite a bit stiffer than the Proto. The NS Heritage is similar to the TRice while the Legacy is probably similar to the TRS and it sounds like the Proto is a little flexier than those. All great boards but just different feel for sure.

I tested the flex of the TRice compared to the Heritage and the Legacy when I bought the TR and it was much stiffer than the Legacy.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

on the lib tech official site in the specs they say magic and trs are true twin but for the attack banana they say its a freestayle what ever that means


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

can anybody share their thoughts about the NS sl...would it be an ok fit for my needs? thanks cant wait for an answer because i should buy a board ASAP


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

and is it a twin board? thanks
***
found the answer..now i just have to find were to buy NS proto ct online..can anybody help?


----------

